# overclocking a intel pentium 4 processor



## yoyo23 (Aug 30, 2008)

i need help with overclocking my pentium 4 HERE ARE MY6 COMPUTER SPECS:motherboard: manufacturer-compaq model-07e4h 
chipset intel-i845g southbridge intel-82801db

BIOS: brand compaq version 686o2 v2.21

if you need anything else just say i have cpu-z 
THANKS


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

What exact options does your BIOS give you?

I doubt you will be able to do much through its BIOS (main way to overclock).


----------

